# Progression



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello,This is something I am really confused about and nobody can answer me. I am wondering if IBS can get worse by eating certain foods etc. If a trigger food is a trigger to someone else but not to me will I make IBS worse by eating this food? Eg.) If I can stomach eggs cooked in foods or I can eat bakery goods although they are of high fat content will this make IBS worse even if it doesn't bother me at the moment. I am so afraid to eat everything because I don't want to damage my intestines (someone told me you create holes every time you eat the wrong foods. This scares me and I think I am not getting the proper nutrients.Also, if I take imodium I can eat the wrong foods (I have to do this when eating at a restaurant/friends house). Is this a really bad thing to do, damage anything.Please help if you have any suggestions. Thank you


----------



## phunt (May 23, 2003)

Hello junebride I have the same concern, basically, is too much imodium harmful to the intestines. I have taken it a few times recently. Last tuesday ev ening I had an IBS attack(D) after class. It was horrible. Every second on the city bus felt like an hour. Today (8 days later, is the first time I felt better. I was dreading going to class and getting sick again so I took some imodium before I went. I read to take imodium before a stressful event and it helped me get through class last night. On another note, I think eating for IBS is a matter of trial and error. I can tolerate cold cheese but not melted cheese, while others can't eat it at all. I can tolerate peanut butter while my friend will have an attack after eating it. I think Heather Van Vorous suggestion of low-fat or no-fat diet with fish, organic chicken, (some) veggies and fruits is a good start to control our problem. What's bad for one person maybe all right with our systems.Peggy


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - You cannot make the underlying pathology of IBS worse by eating the wrong foods or taking immodium. IBS does NOT cause holes in your colon, or damage to your intestine. IBS will not progress to any other disorder such as Crohn's or colon cancer.However, if you do eat trigger foods and exacerbate the symptoms of IBS, you're more likely to end up in ongoing cycle of attacks. Conversely, once you get yourself stable, it's easier to keep yourself stable. IBS tends to run in cycles like this.You can take immodium for prevention of symptoms, but you can also use soluble fiber supplements for this. That's a bit safer and can be just as effective.Best,Heather


----------

